# Nuttin but predators!!!



## lswoody (Jul 16, 2010)

I have yet to see a deer while hunting. All I've seen are predators. Seen 2 red fox and a couple of different raccoons. Hopefully I'll start seeing some deer.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

How many days you been at it ls ? I thought ya'll were overrun by them.


----------



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

You may have to get out of the back yard! Although some of the biggest deer I have seen are in someone's back yard.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

You need to be out on the roads. I went south last week and was dodging really nice bucks the entire way. They were hiding from hunters who were deep in the woods!


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

Agree with Chris, my wife found one with the car last week ---the car won ----and lost......... everyone ok but shaken up. Or you might try the outdoor channel, been seeing a lot there.


----------

